# Rear brakes worn faster than front?



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

ok so i changed my pads today and i bought pads for front and rear, 
so i changed out the rear pads pads were almost gone! EEEK ,pretty easy job though, quick. 
When i took off the wheel and looked at the front i had almost my whole brake pads left.
MY father has been a parts guy for like 30 years, and has never heard of the rear pads wearing out first. 
Im kinda a newbie so i was just excited that i could return my front pads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cause they were spendy...
But now im wondering if i have a problem..







Car is out of warranty so i probablycant afford it if there is a problem... but still wanted some different opinions on the subject.
Oh heres some picture content for ya.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Rear brakes worn faster than front? (n82007rabbit)*

no problem, becoming normal on post mkIV


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

You can expect to get about 100k from the front pads and rotors (depending on your driving) while having to change the rears two or three times. This is normal on the MK4 and MK5.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (2000Jet1.8T)*

VW has been setting their cars up for more rear brake bias ever since they all came with ABS...first saw more brake wear in back on my 2000 Passat (wheels get far dustier than fronts)...and same thing with my Rabbit...just keep an eye on pad lining (ez to make thickness gauge..tape two pennies on top o each other..when you can not fit the stack between the rotor surface and pad backing..time to change pads)...BTW..sure like the color of your car...wonder why?


----------



## EPaterline (Mar 2, 1999)

As others have said, this is a pretty normal occurance since Mk IV came out in 1999.5.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (EPaterline)*

Bump, when replacing the rear pads, do I NEED to replace the rotors?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Tuanes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_Bump, when replacing the rear pads, do I NEED to replace the rotors? 
 Only if they're either worn below "thickness min" which for MKV's is 10mm (.39") which isn't likely on a 2008 car..unless you drive night 'n day and do lots of stop 'n go!







...or you let pads wear to metal backing and scored the heck outa the rotors...otherwise should be fine to just slap in a new set 'o pads...be sure you clean and relube the "guide pins"...folks seem to forget this on rear brakes since pins don't have to come out like they do in front. Dirty dry pins hang up brakes and cause some real problems..keep those calipers "floating" like they should! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Thanks!


----------

